# Engine Paint



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

My replacement engine is cleaned & degreased. ready for paint. One problem....Duplicolor DE 1616 (1966-1974) rattlecan Pontiac Metallic Light Blue is ILLEGAL in the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia! All the Auto Parts chains have it listed as "Unavailable in California" Same thing with VHT SP 142. My guess is air quality standards. Any Calif. posters with a solution?? I can get Duplicilor 1610 Pontiac Light Blue,(1959-1965) but really like the Metallic better. Pretty common preference. The car is a '65.

Scott
LeGTO


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not go with what you can get and is correct for the car??


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Engine paint*

Good Point. Persoanl preference. The Metallic DE 1616 is a more aesthetically pleasing color then the enamel Robins Egg Blue 1610. 

Scott


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it looks good, and it's correct too.


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Engine paint*

So.....what's the hot tip for application? 

Scott


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

look here to see the paint options...Pontiac Engine Colors


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Clean the engine of all dirt and make sure the whole outside surface is oil free.
No matter what you do the center intake runner and exhaust ports will disscolor shortly after starting, so don't be bummed out when you see it happening.


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

Rukee....Is the Tri-Power block DE 1610?? I agree...it's boss! Oil pan 1610 as well??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, block, heads, intake, water pump, timing cover, valley pan, oil pan all the same light blue.


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics. I have a NIB Edelbrock Performer RPM intake traded for all the dead 455 guts and was debating on painting it blue or clear coating natural aluminum. 

LeGTO


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Ruk...... paint the engine the proper color.
My engine came with the wrong color, it had the 65 color to it. I painted the engine the proper color while in the car. After washing the motor: 

I marked the spark plug wires and disconnected them placed tape over the ends of the plugs, bagged the carb, covered the hoses. I placed newspapers all over the places to avoid over spray. I covered the car too.

I then used engine degreaser to clean the engine up. Wiped it down. I then used Brake Cleaner to give it a second cleaning. The brake cleaner dries fast. I then wiped the nook and crannies the best I could. I then used Duplicolor's Light Blue Mettalic period correct paint and took my time spraying. I did underneath the engine as well. For the bolt heads, I sprayed some paint in the cap and used a parts cleaner brush to apply the paint to bolt heads etc. I then used manifold paint to paint the headers. I used black paint to touch up places under the hood as well. The whole job came out great and unless the engine is pulled no one is the wiser. At some point in time in the future if the trannys comes out or the engine gets pulled then a more in depth paint job will happen. It only cost me the price of a couple of rattle cans. 

I would try and purchase the rattle cans out of state and have them shipped. If they don't ship to your republic maybe have them shipped to a friends or family out of the republic.


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Results*

Before & After.

Thanks for the advice. The 1959-1965 blue looks great. Waterpump, oil filter housing are same color to be bolted on this weekend. Still deciding on blue or natural aluminum for the Intake. Had to go to the next County to find a water pump sheet metal divider! $8. The kids at the local Pep Boys auto parts store had never seen a waterpump with an IRON housing!
Used Coleman Camp fuel in a spritzer bottle for final degrease. $8 a gallon as opposed to lacquer thinner @ $16. Worked GREAT! 

LeGTO


----------

